# My wife is going to kill me



## benhasajeep (Apr 6, 2010)

She wants to sell a pic she took to a realtor for advertising cards for $5-$10. :banghead:    Thats less than iStock. :banghead:

Argggghhhhh!!!!  Trying to explain why need to charge more but she doesn't even want to try a higher price.  :er:  Says they won't pay it (although price not brought up yet).  Because she is just comming up from being a pure novice she has no confidence.  

I'm gonna have  a heart attack.


----------



## mdtusz (Apr 6, 2010)

Keep the pimp hand strong my friend.


----------



## NateS (Apr 6, 2010)

Express your thoughts to her and let her make up her own mind.  She is an adult and can (and should be allowed to) make up her own mind.  Give her your thoughts, but the final decision should be up to her since it is her photo.


----------



## benhasajeep (Apr 7, 2010)

I know the photo is hers.  But the fact is she is using the equipment I pay for.  She doesn't put together the fact I have paid thousands of dollars for the equipment we have (most before we were married).  And there is a reason if we sell a picture it needs to be for so much.  The problem is she doesn't want to negotiate and doesn't want to get turned down.  So she low balls everything.


----------



## SusanMart (Apr 7, 2010)

hey, I think your should try having a bet?

just make 2 copies of the pic and you both will have to sell for undisclosed higher price.....
the one who wins will..... (now you will come up with something))))


----------



## templatephotoshop (Apr 7, 2010)

I read somewhere that "People will value you as much as you value yourself." $5-10 for a card is ridiculous.  I would be having a heart attack too.  Did you file taxes as a non-profiit this year?    All kidding aside, we charge $125 for a professional head shot.  They get the rights to 3 retouched files.  That seems fair to me, it might even be too low!  as for it being cheaper than istock,  Wowser!  They can sell their images over and over again.  this is a custom job for a client and should be priced as such.


----------



## benhasajeep (Apr 7, 2010)

templatephotoshop said:


> I read somewhere that "People will value you as much as you value yourself." $5-10 for a card is ridiculous. I would be having a heart attack too. Did you file taxes as a non-profiit this year?  All kidding aside, we charge $125 for a professional head shot. They get the rights to 3 retouched files. That seems fair to me, it might even be too low! as for it being cheaper than istock, Wowser! They can sell their images over and over again. this is a custom job for a client and should be priced as such.


 
I told her $100 would be giving them a very good deal.  She just doesn't like negotiating price.  Her parents the same way.  They never haggle over prices.  Car salesman's dream.


----------



## ghpham (Apr 7, 2010)

Man.  $5 can barely buy me a happy meal! You need to adjust her pricing quick!


----------



## swoop_ds (Apr 7, 2010)

Maybe if the guy was paying 5$ per business card! 
-Dave


----------



## benhasajeep (Apr 8, 2010)

swoop_ds said:


> Maybe if the guy was paying 5$ per business card!
> -Dave


 
Definately not $5 a card!  Right now she does not know how many times they want to reproduce it.  Limited number like 25 or if they want unlimited use of it.  At least she is listening to me and asking those quesitons first.  She just doesn't want to be turned down I think.  Unfortunately she doesn't put costs together as all the gear I have paid for myself.  About 1/2 - 3/4 I had already had before we met.  So, she doesn't see the expense side of it.  Just the $10 in my pocket I can buy lunch now.  I also pay the insurance that I keep for photography work.

But I think she is comming around.  But she doesn't like it.  Already said forget about it and wanted to drop it.


----------



## UUilliam (Apr 8, 2010)

I hate when people are like that, My friends is like that.

Anytime ion college iff we are given a task he does an "it looks fine so its okay" job
but if I say "but you forgot to do *blah*" he is like
"ah well it is fine the way it is." and I am like... "no... You WILL fail if you don't do as they say."

What makes a man? Doing something the Right way, not the easy way.

Keep pushing, I am sure she'll come around 
My aunt is the exact same (she owns a beauty parlour and is hiring a photographer) but she is scared to lose clients so is only charging £50 for a photoshoot and it is the photographers making the loss.


----------



## athomasimage (Apr 8, 2010)

Great idea - you re-sell it!! I love it.  Then give her her $5 back and say thanks!


----------



## TheSolicitor (Apr 8, 2010)

UUilliam said:


> What makes a man? Doing something the Right way, not the easy way.




Do it once.
Do it right.
Never do it again.

(alternatively)

Do it right.
Do it now.

Both have ended up being mantras for me in a number of my endeavors.


----------



## Rocky8 (Apr 8, 2010)

arvindron said:


> Just adding to that..You buy it from your wife for 5 $ and resell it for more..



Fantastic idea! Teaching by example! _Show_ her how it's done!


----------



## benhasajeep (Apr 8, 2010)

Rocky8 said:


> arvindron said:
> 
> 
> > Just adding to that..You buy it from your wife for 5 $ and resell it for more..
> ...


 
I would, but unfortunately I am 5,800 miles away as the crow flies.  She's on her own for the most part.


----------



## SusanMart (Apr 9, 2010)

arvindron said:


> Just adding to that..You buy it from your wife for 5 $ and resell it for more..




can I buy it for $5 and resell it for more? lol))


----------



## templatephotoshop (Apr 9, 2010)

Just make sure you spend your profits on something she can't stand.  That will be a motivator!! LOL


----------



## den9 (Apr 10, 2010)

10 dollars? i wouldnt even turn on my camera for 10 dollars.


----------



## wesd (Apr 22, 2010)

benhasajeep said:


> She wants to sell a pic she took to a realtor for advertising cards for $5-$10. :banghead:    Thats less than iStock. :banghead:
> 
> Argggghhhhh!!!!  Trying to explain why need to charge more but she doesn't even want to try a higher price.  :er:  Says they won't pay it (although price not brought up yet).  Because she is just comming up from being a pure novice she has no confidence.
> 
> I'm gonna have  a heart attack.


Im sure she is not going to kill you but your should tell her what you are thinking about her image.  It might giver her a confidence bost if her images are sold for more than she thought.
Wes


----------

